# Sure why not..



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll give it a shot.

Darlington has been resting or this egg for the past 3 nights. Daytonas sticking with the good ole wooden eggs. I had to take a picture. 
I also need to figure out this attachment process, again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kippy,

Thank you for sharing the pictures. LOL, Darlington is trying real hard there to get comfortable on that egg! Isn't it priceless.

I set a big plastic Easter egg under Sonica once, and I was absolutely amazed how she was able to get around on it and keep it warm, quite funny though.

I can really appreciate the fact of them sticking to the wooden eggs, I have a few hens that NEVER take to the dummy eggs, and unfortunately will eventually repeat the egg laying cycle. One of my older hens, thank goodness is now in "menopause".


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> menopause


 

The idea just scares the heck out of me. My pij Kippy allready has a bratish type personality and add menopause to that. Lord help me!
I definately like those wooden eggs and my pijs seem to take to them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Kippy,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures. LOL, Darlington is trying real hard there to get comfortable on that egg! Isn't it priceless.
> 
> ...



I have a very large pigeon who occasionally seduces the chicken and then sits on her eggs.  It's absolutely ridiculous beyond belief.  Those pics are very cute Kippy.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

When I last checked on Darlington this evening she is now sitting on one wooden egg and the camou easter egg. She's a funny one...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, the pics are so cute.


----------

